# 1966 gto youtube burnout



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

my burnout and you get to hear the built 389 through full exhaust


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

It sounds absolutely sick! Beautiful car. :cool


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep thats a burn out alright. That whine, is it gear driven?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

auburnconsulting said:


> my burnout and you get to hear the built 389 through full exhaust YouTube - 1966 pontiac gto burnout video for sale



Sweet sounds! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree :cheers


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks it has been a fine ride for sure. i will miss it. i beat chevys on telegraph all the time and no one belives it is only a 389. sussposed to make 425hp.


----------

